

The Internet ‘needs a delete button’, says Google CEO Schmidt - Bosolaa
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2266428/the-internet-needs-a-delete-button-says-google-ceo-schmidt
Google CEO Eric Schmidt has said that the "lack of a delete button on the internet is... a significant issue".<p>In an interview by economist Nouriel Roubini at New York University's business school, Schmidt was asked what he believed privacy would look like in 10 or 20 years' time once smartphones had become "stone age" technology and given way to wearables or embedded tech.
======
k__
Why does it always seem like he had won his PhD in the lottery?

